

Twitter-text: libraries for identifying URLs, at mentions, hashtags in text - lewisl9029
https://github.com/twitter/twitter-text

======
tawrahim
I wrote a hashtag extractor for a project am working but I have to admit that
I am particularly impressed with the robustness of the regex! I am definitely
going to use some aspects of this code.

------
glutamate
Is it possible to do something like this with PostgreSQL's full text search?
When I convert a search query containing an @mention or #hashtag with
to_tsvector, I get matches for strings that aren't preceeded by # or @.

------
eknkc
Have been using the Js version for around 2 years to display tweets that we
fetched from twitter api. If you have a similar use case, definately look into
these.

------
ninebrows
Does twitter api matter anymore? I stopped using it a while back. I think
stuff like this is helpful to businesses who buy their data.

~~~
ville
I found twitter-text useful for linkifying URLs in a chat application (not
related to Twitter) that I built a couple of years ago.

The URL extraction functions are quite robust and handled the task well. This
library has use cases beyond just parsing Twitter tweets.

~~~
lewisl9029
Yep. This is exactly the use case I had in mind when I was looking for a
library like this. These features are useful in all kinds of social/chat apps
that need to convert users' plaintext messages into rich multimedia content.

Identifying things in plaintext is one of those things that seems very simple
but ends up being a pain to get right if you want it to be robust enough to
handle all the corner cases.

There's a reason why this library has over 2k commits! I'd hate to have to
rediscover all the lessons they must have learned the hard way...

------
charlieegan3
Doesn't the API already expose these as fields?
[https://dev.twitter.com/rest/reference/get/statuses/show/%3A...](https://dev.twitter.com/rest/reference/get/statuses/show/%3Aid)

